# Creating a Q&A Video Soon (Closed)



## jamsdasquirrel (Feb 23, 2017)

UPDATE: Questions closed (though not much new questions were given, the main purpose was to re-answer the former questions).

I'm gonna be doing a Q&A video as said in the title, I got some previous questions archived cause my former one turned out bad. But this time I will re-answer all those questions, and accept new ones as well. Anyone here is free to participate (as you don't have to be a watcher or subscriber to my channel). I will be accepting silly (like anything out of the ordinary) or serious questions (like stuff about me or what I do). 1-2 questions per person (depends on how many I get). So yeah, ask away if you want to.

Link to my channel in which where the video will be (video about the Q&A is the most recent): www.youtube.com: JamsDaSquirrel

One rule to myself is that I cannot reply to anyone's comment.


----------

